# Das Satzbeendespiel



## Sorrowrain (8. Mai 2010)

Beendet den Satz:

Wenn Ich Chef von Blizzard wäre würde ich... wünsche der gamer mehr respektieren 

jetzt seit ihr dran

MFG Sorrowrain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerodes (8. Mai 2010)

... das Firmenkonto ninjan.

Aber ich denk mal das WoW-Forum ist der falsche Platz für ein Forenspiel.


----------



## Mindadar (8. Mai 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/forum/203-forenspiele/ Auf zu dem Forenteil das hier artet nur in gespamme aus
/report


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Mai 2010)

Wenn Ich Chef von Blizzard wäre würde ich...

...Blizzard verkaufen. ^^


----------



## Asayur (8. Mai 2010)

...den Kurs nicht grossartig ändern und mich am Jahresumsatz freuen.


----------



## Winipek (8. Mai 2010)

....Urlaub machen und mein Geld geniessen.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

... einen Classicserver erstellen lassen.


----------



## Soladra (9. Mai 2010)

...Ghostcrawler rausschmeißen und Wow wieder wie früher machen.


----------



## EisblockError (9. Mai 2010)

mich freuen ganz viel Geld zu haben


----------

